# Cigars and Watches? Let's see 'em!



## Houls

Two of my passions are cigars and watches? Anyone else? Let's see 'em. Here is my Air Blue Bravo on a black Nato and a lovely Camacho Connecticut.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jt89888




----------



## roadflare16

I definitely have a first world problem. My 120 quart humidor is full, debating on buying another cooler... lemme find a pic.


----------



## roadflare16

Ok so that's one, two, three, four....... well I'm honestly not certain how many are in there.


----------



## roadflare16

Te-amo Revolution and a Scorpionfish.


----------



## Skitalets

Not to cool your enthusiasm for two subjects that obviously go great together, but there is already a long-standing cigar thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f73/official-cigar-thread-342578-344.html

Come join us!


----------



## Alph.

*Don Rafael from Republica Dominicana, a nice and cheap daily smoke*
*and Hamilton Officer Mechanical hand wind.*
*
Cheers!!!*:-!


----------



## heb

I picked the wrong time to give up smoking cigars. Two years ago, I would show me wearing some watch and holding a Monticristo "White Label" cigar. Thanks for the memories although I didn't need this thread's help with that; I very much miss them.

heb


----------



## Alph.

*Sipping and smoking saturday with "La diferencia Cubana", not so bad...
*









*Cheers, good smokes to all!!!*


----------



## Houls

Oliva Serie V and Tissot Seastar 1000










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaM911

I had my first cigar yesterday. Wearing my Panerai here.


----------



## Houls

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jball1125




----------



## tzakiel

I have only had a few cigars. What is a good starter cigar with a pleasant taste?


----------



## Houls

tzakiel said:


> I have only had a few cigars. What is a good starter cigar with a pleasant taste?


When I started I was smoking Macanudo which are very mild and Acid by Drew Estate which are infused.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls

Tag Heuer, Nub Maduro, Chevy Silverado










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drawman623

RESCO and a 1926 anni


----------



## Jball1125

tzakiel said:


> I have only had a few cigars. What is a good starter cigar with a pleasant taste?


Non flavored stuff I would try to find a Flor de las antillas by my father. Was the cigar that started it all for me. Everyones taste is different though so try a few different things. If you dont like it dont force yourself to smoke it. Try another.


----------



## Houls

I love that cigar.



drawman623 said:


> RESCO and a 1926 anni


----------



## drawman623




----------



## hector67

Ball Trainmaster 120th and Cohiba Robusto that just arrived from La Havana on Monday.


----------



## Houls

Current situation


----------



## Houls

Tag Heuer Aquaracer and Drew Estate Undercrown Shade.


----------



## smdantas

Alph. said:


> View attachment 8259737
> 
> 
> *Don Rafael from Republica Dominicana, a nice and cheap daily smoke*
> *and Hamilton Officer Mechanical hand wind.*
> *
> Cheers!!!*:-!


Whoa, that Holand & Holland jacket looks sweet underneath it all


----------



## Houls




----------



## Houls

Aragon Divemaster and Undercrown Shade


----------



## Houls

Perdomo 20th anniversary and my Aquaracer.


----------



## Nilsirl

Oliva Connecticut Reserve and a bit of Macallan 12 with my SARB035










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## alfbacca

Enjoying a Behike and wearing my Sinn 556i


----------



## bacari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawn

drawman623 said:


>


Not a regular cigar guy but while going through this thread i happen to find this stunning.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Banker1

Datejust and a Macanudo at Harbour Town Golf Links from the players locker room balcony. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WCam38




----------



## DB040

I went through a cigar phase when I was in college and drunk all the time. Now I can't stand them. Got a nice burled humidor that I keep my prescription meds in though.


----------



## PraneethRS

'50's Constellation and El Rey Del Mundo Robsutos.


----------



## PraneethRS

Oops... I apologise. New member. Still figuring out how the image attachments work.


----------



## zengineer

My favorite affordable smoke, a Fonseca 2-2 and an equally affordable watch. Both perfect for a little fall yard work.


----------



## ChuckW

Top drawer view of my humidor.


----------



## Houls

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leatherheadff

I apologize for a few of these being a bit overly done, I have gotten better at not overdoing the sliders on Instagram. That being said, I smoke cigars every day, and I love watches too. I find they go hand in hand for me.


----------



## agentdaffy007

Trinidad Coloniales and Montecristo Edmundo. Those are some of my favourites.


----------



## leatherheadff

Mine too! I bought and smoked that Trinidad when I was in Naples last year, it was such a great small smoke that I trekked all the way back across town to buy a bunch more before we left. I think I still have one left...


----------



## drawman623

Liga Privada
Found some 52's. Gaugy swine. Have a couple dirty rats too


----------



## USMC0321




----------



## FullDisclosureWatches

roadflare16 said:


> Ok so that's one, two, three, four....... well I'm honestly not certain how many are in there.


Now that's great.


----------



## FullDisclosureWatches




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Houls




----------



## sauuce

Daily beater with a great cubano (love the churchill size)









Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## good2go

Punch + Steiny


----------



## sauuce

Long cigar with an even longer strap









Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls

Macanudo and Seiko SRPC44


----------



## nikesupremedunk

ND Sub and Siglo IV. I miss the summer days...


----------



## Anatoly

Cheers!


----------



## Rover79

Bolivar and









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

nikesupremedunk said:


> ND Sub and Siglo IV. I miss the summer days...


Two winners for sure.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rover79

Mare Nostrum and...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Rover79 said:


> Mare Nostrum and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have never seen that beautiful watch before. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rover79

MOV said:


> I have never seen that beautiful watch before.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Was lucky to get it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls

Aquaracer Calibre 16 and Padron 1964


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## SABIOR




----------



## ChronoB




----------



## medmike

Dang it..last Cuban gone..but Cuban and Breitling 🙌😊


----------



## nimbushopper

ChronoB said:


> View attachment 16444745


Here's my contribution.
20210903_141440 by nimbushopper, on Flickr


----------



## VKM

Finally found a cigar and watch thread! Omega and LaAroma de Cuba


----------



## Joker7843

Houls said:


> Aquaracer Calibre 16 and Padron 1964


Handsome choice on the stick


----------



## Joker7843

VKM said:


> Finally found a cigar and watch thread! Omega and LaAroma de Cuba
> View attachment 16700312


What omega is that?


----------



## Urse73




----------

